# Weekly competition 2011-46



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F' R' U2 R F2 R2 F' U2
*2. *F2 R U' R U' R2 U R2 F' U2
*3. *U' R2 F R2 F' R2 F U'
*4. *F R U' F U' F2 U R' F' R'
*5. *R' U F' U R F' R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 F L' D U L B D' L' U' F' U2 B2 R U' R2 U
*2. *B L B' R' F2 R2 U2 R' F' D' B2 F L D' U' R D L' U2
*3. *U' R U R' D2 B F' L' U2 B F' R B' D2 L' F D U'
*4. *D' B2 R2 B2 L B R' U' L2 B R B2 F2 L' F2 D R2 F2
*5. *U2 B' R B2 L U2 B D2 B2 R B2 R' D L F L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw' D U2 B U R' Uw' Fw' F' L2 D U' L2 F2 U Rw2 Uw U2 L2 B2 Uw F' L2 F' Uw2 R' F Uw2 U2 F' U Rw U' L R2 B2 F D' F' R2
*2. *B2 Fw2 F2 D' Fw F' Uw L2 Rw2 R' U F' D2 U' Rw B' F' L2 F D' Uw2 U2 Rw' D' L R D U' L' B' D R2 U2 B' Fw2 L' B2 R' U R2
*3. *Uw2 Rw R2 Uw' L2 Rw' B' Fw' L2 Rw2 F D' B Fw2 F' L2 B Uw Fw Rw' R2 Fw' D' Fw L2 R2 D L Fw R Uw B' U R' D U2 F D2 B Fw2
*4. *D2 U2 B2 L2 Rw F2 R' B Fw' F L' Uw' Fw R U' Rw' B2 Uw' Fw2 F2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 F D' Uw' B R D' Uw L2 Fw L Uw Fw2 Rw' B' Rw Fw2 R2
*5. *D2 B2 D2 U' Fw2 F' Uw U' F2 U' Fw2 R Fw2 Rw2 B' D2 F L' F D' L Fw D Uw R F R' B F2 Rw2 U' Fw' Uw' R Uw' L' Fw F2 Uw' Fw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 D' Dw2 Fw' D' Dw' Uw2 Rw R' Dw2 Uw' B2 R2 D' Rw' Fw' F' D2 Dw' Uw2 U2 B R2 B2 F2 D Uw U' Bw2 Rw2 B' U' R' Uw' U Lw' R2 D2 B' U2 Lw2 R Uw2 U' Bw2 D R Dw2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 R' D U' Bw2 Uw' Fw' D'
*2. *D Rw U2 R Fw Dw2 B Fw2 L' Rw2 B2 Rw' R' Fw L2 Lw Dw2 Uw Rw' Bw L2 B' L2 Lw2 Fw' L' Lw2 D' Bw2 Uw' R F2 Uw Lw' Dw' Lw D' L2 Fw Lw2 Uw' Bw D Uw' L2 Rw D L Lw' R' Dw' F' D2 L2 Rw' D2 Dw B' Bw2 Fw
*3. *B2 Rw2 Bw2 L2 R2 B' Bw Fw' D B Bw2 Uw Bw' Fw L2 Rw B' Uw' B2 Fw' F D Uw' Bw Fw2 R B' Rw Bw L2 Rw2 F2 Dw2 F2 U2 Rw' Dw L' Uw U R D2 Bw' Rw' B L D B Dw2 Uw' Fw' F' U' Bw' L2 Bw' Rw D2 Dw2 Rw2
*4. *U L' F L' B Fw F Dw Uw2 U Lw2 D2 Dw Bw' U2 R2 D2 Dw' F R F Uw Fw F' Rw2 Bw' Lw' Bw' Uw U B' F R' B' Fw' Dw' Lw2 U' Lw2 Dw' L2 Dw2 L2 Lw Dw Uw' L2 Dw2 L D Dw' Rw2 R2 U Rw' Fw R Dw2 B2 F2
*5. *Lw2 R D F Lw2 Fw Dw2 F2 Dw2 Bw' Dw' Bw D2 U Fw Dw Lw Rw D2 Lw' Rw2 R2 F2 D2 U' R' Uw2 Fw' U Rw Fw2 L Rw2 Uw R' Bw D Dw Uw' L2 D B Lw' Bw F' R' Dw' L2 Rw' R D2 U Bw Fw F' L2 Dw2 L Uw2 U2

*6x6x6*
*1. *B 2F R' 3F 2L2 2D' 2U' 2R2 D' 2U' L' 2U' L U 2B2 D 3U' U2 3R' U2 3R' B' F 3U 2U U B2 2R' B 3U2 B2 D2 2B' L 2R2 2U 3R2 D' 2D 3U2 U 2R B 3F' 2D' U2 3F' 3U 3R2 3F' 3R' 2R2 2F2 3R2 2U2 2L 2B' R2 B2 3R' B' D' U2 2F2 2L' B' D2 2F D 2B2 L' 2L2 R 3F2 2L 2R' R2 D R2 2F
*2. *U2 3F2 2D U' B2 2B 2D' 3U 2R 2F2 2L' R 3F' 2F F' 2R2 D2 2F 2R2 R 3F D' 3U 2U' B' 2R2 F2 L' 2R' F' 2U 3F 2R2 2B 2L D 2U 2L2 3R' 2R2 F 3R 2R' 3F D2 F' 3R F 3R 2R' R2 D' 2D2 B' 2B2 3F' F 2D' 3U2 B2 R 3U' 2U B 2B' D' 2F' D' 3U B' 2F' F2 L2 B' 3F2 2D2 2B' 2L2 3F' U
*3. *B2 3U 3F' R' 3U' 2R2 R 2B2 L' 2L' B 3F' 3U F L2 3R2 2U U' 2B' 2F 3U2 2U' 3F 2F' 3U 3F2 2D 3U' 2U 3R' R' D' F2 2U2 F 3U' B2 R' 2U2 B D L 3R' 2R 3F2 D 3U2 U' 3F2 2F 3R' 3U2 2U' U 3F2 2F2 F 2U2 U 2R2 2F' L2 B2 D2 3U' 2U' B L 2L2 3R B' L' 2B 2D' L2 2L' R F' 2L2 3U2
*4. *2B 3F2 L 2L' 2B' 2F2 2U2 2L 3R 2B2 D2 3R D2 L' 3R' U 2F2 L' B' 3F 2F' 2D R' 3F' 3U 3F' D' 2U2 2L F 3U2 2F' D2 U2 3R' 2D' 2R2 2F' 3U' 3R2 B2 L 2F2 U 3F2 2D2 2B 2D2 2F2 D2 U R' D L' 2F2 F' 2D U' 2L2 2U' U R 3F 2L' B' D' 2F 2D 3F' L 2F2 D' 2R 3F2 3U 2R' 2D B2 3U R'
*5. *2F 2U2 2R B 2F 3U2 2U' F L2 2D' U' 3F F 2D 3U' 2U' 2F' L 2D' L 3F' L2 2R' 2D' 2U2 2B' 2U2 L' D' 3U F' L 2D' B' 2D L 2L 3R2 U2 2R' 2F L2 R' 3U 2R' D L2 3R' R 3F2 3U2 U B 2R' 2U B 2F D' U L' 2L' 2F' L2 2L' 3R 2B2 2R' B 2B2 3F F 2R D 3U 3F L 2L2 2D' 3F 3U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L2 2B L2 3L 2B' 2F 2D2 B 2B 3L2 2D2 U' L R 2U' 2B F2 U B2 2B2 3B 3F 2F 3D' 3U 3F2 2L' R D2 B L 2R2 B' U' L U2 2B2 3B F 2U' B' L2 2R' R F' 3L' 2U' B' F 2L' D U2 2L U 3L2 2D L' R2 B2 D 2R' B2 2F U 2F 2L' R 2F L2 2F2 3U2 3L' F2 D' 2D 3F R2 B' 2L' 3L' 2D' 3D 2U U' F' 2D 3D2 3U U' F D 3L 2B2 2D2 3F' L' D' 3R 2R' 2F'
*2. *2F2 3R' 2B' L D' B' 3F' D 3R' 2D2 2B 3B' D2 3B2 2R R' 3B2 3F' R2 3U2 3R2 D2 3D 2R 2D 2R2 U2 L2 2D' 3U 2B' 2F' 3U2 3F 2F2 2D2 F2 D2 2L2 3F' 3U2 2B' 3B 3F' R2 3B 3U 3B' 2L2 3L' R 3D' 2U2 2B L' D 2B2 2D 3D' 2F L D2 U' L R2 2U' R2 2D' 3F2 3U2 3B 3F 2L' 3D' 3R U2 B' 2B 3F2 3U' 2B 3R2 3D' 2L2 3D2 2U 3L F' 2L2 B2 2B2 3B2 2F L' 2R U 2F 2L2 R2 2D'
*3. *2U' 2L R' U2 F' L 2L' 3R2 3D' U2 B 2F' D 3R' F L2 F 2U' 3B' 2F 2L' B2 2R' 2B2 L 3R2 3F 2U 2R' 2B2 L2 3B2 3F 2F' 3L R U' 3B2 2U' 2L B' 2B D' 2F 2L B 2R2 3F 3U 3L 3R R 3D2 L2 B2 3D 2L 2B 3F' 2F2 2R 2B 3R2 2B2 D F2 2L 3R2 2R R' 2F2 L' 2L 3L 3R' R U2 B2 3R B' 3L2 2D2 2F2 L' 3B' 3U 3F' F2 3L 3F' 3L2 2R2 D2 3B2 3F 3R F' 3L 3B2 D2
*4. *L' 2R' 2F U2 2L U2 2F L2 U 2F' L 3R 2R' R2 F2 L' F' 2L2 3B2 3U' 2U' L' 2B' 3D 2L' 2B2 F' R' 2U2 2L2 2B' F' 2L' 3L' 3R' 3D 2U' 2R' 2U2 B2 2F 2R B2 2U' L2 2L' 3L2 3R2 2R 2F2 3R' 2D' 3D' L 3L 3B2 L2 3R 2U 2R 2D2 L 3F F' 3D' 3B2 3F' 3U' 2R 2D 2R' 2D2 3D 2B' 3B 2D' L 2R F2 3R2 2R' D' B2 2L2 2F' 2L 3R' 2R2 R2 2B 2U 2B 3D' 3F2 3L 3U U2 2L2 2B 3B2
*5. *3R 2F L2 U' B2 3F' 2L2 3B 3F 3D' 2R R 2U 3L' 3R B 3F' L 2D' 3U 2L 3R' 3F 3R2 2R2 2B2 R D2 3U2 2U 2L' U 2R2 B 3D 2U' 2L 3D F' D' 2D2 U' 3F' D' R' 2U' 2R2 F' 3L' D' 3R2 2U' 3B2 L' 2L D 3D 3U 3R 2D' 2U' U 3B 2L 3F 2F2 2D2 L2 F L' 2B2 U2 2B' 2F' L2 2D 2L' 3U2 2L' B 2F 3L 3B' D 3D' F2 3L 3R2 3B' 3R 2D F2 U 2R2 F 3D 3F 2U 3R 2R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F U' R2 U2 R' U F2 R'
*2. *F' U' R2 F R U2 F2 U' R2 U2
*3. *R' U2 F2 R' F' R2 U R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D F' L' U2 F' L' F' D2 U2 R B D' B' D' U2 F2 R' U
*2. *R D2 L' B' D2 B U L D F' R B L' U' R2 F' L' U'
*3. *L D' R' D2 R' D2 B' L' B' F' U' L' R F' U B' D U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' R Uw R2 D' F' R D R' F L2 R U2 B2 R2 B' Rw' B2 Fw L Rw2 D' Uw2 U B L' Rw' R2 U' F2 D B' L Uw' B2 L' F' Uw U' B'
*2. *L' Rw B D U' L2 D Uw' B2 Fw2 F' Uw2 B2 F2 U R' Uw2 Rw R2 B' D2 R2 F2 U B' Fw2 Rw F D2 L' Rw2 D2 Uw L' R' F Rw' U Rw U
*3. *F' R' Uw Rw Fw' Uw2 F U2 L R' F' R U L' Uw' U Fw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 R B L Uw2 B' U' L2 Uw' U2 Fw F D' Fw' Rw' Fw D2 Rw2 B' Uw Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 Dw2 U' Bw2 Lw' B2 Fw' D' L2 Lw Rw D' Dw Uw Rw' D Dw2 R' Uw2 Bw' Uw' B D Lw2 D Dw Uw' F2 R2 Dw L' R B' D' B' L U R U' L R B F L Lw' U2 L R2 D' Fw2 Dw B2 F' U2 Lw2 Bw' Uw' Fw D Dw'
*2. *Rw2 Dw' Uw' L' R' B' L Lw D U2 Bw' U Lw F' Rw' R' U' F D2 Rw D L' Lw' Fw2 Rw' R F U2 Lw' R' Dw Uw2 L2 Lw2 Rw R2 F Dw2 Uw Rw Fw2 D' U Bw2 L R' Uw' L' R2 Dw' B' F2 Uw2 F' Rw2 D2 Uw U' Rw' Dw
*3. *Bw2 Fw D U2 Bw F Rw D F D' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Dw' Lw Rw2 B2 L' Rw' R' Bw2 Dw Uw2 Fw2 U L2 Rw2 R Dw2 B2 Bw2 Dw' Rw2 Uw2 L' Bw' Dw L2 Dw Fw' R Dw2 Fw2 U' Lw' B2 Fw2 F2 R2 Bw2 Fw' F D' Uw U' Fw' Uw' Lw2 Rw' B

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L2 B' 3R R2 2D' B2 R 2U2 2B 2F2 2D' 2L' 3F 2D2 3U2 3F' 2L2 2U U B2 F U 2F2 3U' L R' D 2D 3U2 2L' F' 2D 3R2 2D 2F 2R 2B2 3R 2D 3U' B 2D2 B2 L2 3U2 B2 2U' 2B 2F D' U B 3F2 F2 L2 2R' F2 2D B2 3F' 2F2 F 3U R F' 2L 3F' 2F2 U' 2R2 U2 F' L2 2L' 2R' 2D' 2R2 D 3R 3F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L' 2U2 F 3L' 2R' R 2B 3B 2F' 2D' F2 2L' 3D' 3U2 L' 2R2 D 3U2 U2 R' 3D2 2F2 U2 2L2 2D' 2B2 3B 3F2 3U2 L2 2L2 R 2U2 B' 3F' 2U F L R' 2U2 2B2 F' 3D 3F' 2R2 3B' L B 3U F' 3L2 3F' 3D2 2U' 3L' 2D' 3U' 2U U 2B2 2U' 2L 3R2 3U 3L2 R2 U' 2R2 2F' 2D' 2F 2D 3R 2R B 2B 2F F2 L2 2U 3R2 3U2 3R2 3B2 3F2 2D U F 2D U2 2L' U2 2L 3D 3B2 2D' 3U2 3L' 3F 3R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L B R B R2 D' U2 B F2 D2 B L' D2 L2 U' B2
*2. *D2 U L2 B2 F L2 D2 U' L' B U' L2 U2 F2 L F' R'
*3. *L' D L' B F U B2 F' U F U2 R' B L F2 U B2 F'
*4. *F L' D F' L F D' U' B' D2 U B F2 R2 F D L U'
*5. *U' F' L2 D U2 L U2 B2 R F2 L' F L' B' F' L' U'
*6. *U2 L' B L2 D2 U2 F U B2 F2 R' F R D' L2 D2 B D2
*7. *L F D U L2 R' U2 B D2 R U L' F L F2 R' U
*8. *L2 U' B' D' L R B R2 B D' B' F U F' D2 U' F U
*9. *F' D' L F2 L2 R U2 L' F' R F' U' L R' D2 L2
*10. *D L2 R2 B2 F L R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B F' U2 L' B' D R
*11. *R' B' F R2 F2 D' B U' L' F R' F U F R2 U R U'
*12. *B' F' D B2 U' F2 D F2 U' F2 D B' L' B F2 L' U2
*13. *D' R2 F2 U2 B2 R' B U B2 R2 U F2 U B' L F' D' U
*14. *F' U R B2 D U' R' F D F2 L2 U L D2 R U R2 U'
*15. *F' L2 D B' D' F2 U F2 R' F2 L' B U R U' R B
*16. *F' R B' R' B' R B2 U F U' F L D U L' D R' F
*17. *B' F' R B R' B D B' L' B R' B2 F' U2 F' L' U2
*18. *L' B2 U2 L2 U B2 L' U' R D F' L2 R' D' B L' R U2
*19. *F D' U2 F D' B' U2 L2 U' B L R B' D' U' F2 L2 D
*20. *B2 F' D2 U' B F L D2 L U2 R2 F' U' L' D2 B2 L' U'
*21. *R2 D U F D' L D2 R B U B2 D B2 R2 B' R' U'
*22. *L U2 L F L U' F' U2 L R' F' U' L U B D' F R2
*23. *L2 B' L D' B' F2 U' B' R' B L R' U' R2 F U' B2
*24. *R2 F D2 U' L U F' L D F' L2 R B' L2 U2 L U
*25. *L F' L' U2 L R U' B' D' F' R' F2 L F' U B' R U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 F2 D B' U2 F D2 U R' F2 D' U R D2 L R2 D2
*2. *L2 F2 U' F D' B D2 L' D' F2 D U' F2 U R D L
*3. *L2 B D' B F2 D U L' D' B' R' U L2 R D B' D' L U'
*4. *R2 D' U' B2 L2 D U F' L R B' L' B D B D2 U L U'
*5. *U2 R B2 U L D B D2 B' D R' B D2 L F' R' B'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F L' D' U R2 B' L2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 F' R D2 L B U'
*2. *F' D' L D F' L B D2 L' F2 R' B' R2 U B2 R D2
*3. *F L2 B2 U L B2 U' L R' B2 R B' F2 R2 B' U B' U'
*4. *L' D' R F' D L' B R' B D2 R' F2 R' U L' D2 L' U2
*5. *D U2 F' D' B' R2 B2 R' F U' L' F' D' U' B2 R2 B' U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' D U' B U R' U' F D F2 U' R D B R U' F R2
*2. *F' D' L2 B' R U2 B D' F2 R' D2 U L' F' L R' B' D2
*3. *D U2 R2 U L R2 D' U R' U B' R2 D B' F' U L' R2
*4. *U' L2 U' F2 L' B2 F2 D2 U' B2 R' F' U B' D2 F R' U'
*5. *L2 D U' R B F2 U' F D' L2 F' D U' L' U' F L2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 R2 U2 B' R' B2 D L' B' U F' L U L2 B R' B U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 U F R2 F U2 F R2
*3. *R' F R' D2 L F2 D' U' L2 F2 U' L F' D2 R F D' R
*4. *B2 Fw2 U B' Uw U' F' Rw2 D Uw L' B Fw' F' D U2 R F' R' Fw' L2 F' D' Uw' L' Uw' U' R B' Fw F' R Uw2 F2 Rw F2 R2 D U2 B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' U' R2 F R U2 F' R' U2
*3. *D2 L B' F2 L' D' F2 U2 F R D' F2 D F U F2 L2
*4. *Uw2 R2 D2 Uw' B' Rw' U2 Fw' D2 Rw D' Fw2 U2 L B2 Fw2 R Uw F D' Rw2 Fw' F U2 B Fw2 D2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 F L2 R F' L Fw2 U2 B' Fw F
*5. *F2 R D' R2 Uw' U2 B R2 U2 Bw U' L' Uw Bw' F Rw F' Dw2 U' L2 Rw' Uw2 U2 R Bw Fw2 D B2 Bw' D' Lw' Bw2 F Lw' F Dw2 U2 Rw2 Bw Dw Uw' Rw B' Bw' Dw2 Fw' R' Fw' F2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw' Bw R' B2 Rw2 Bw2 L' U'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=1,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=2 / UdUd u=2,d=6 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=6 / dUdU u=5,d=3 / ddUU u=4,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=-4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=3 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-5 / dUdU u=2,d=2 / ddUU u=6,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-3 / UdUU
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=4 / dUdU u=-2,d=-4 / ddUU u=1,d=-5 / UdUd u=-1,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-2 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=2 / dUdU u=0,d=-3 / ddUU u=-5,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=-1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=3 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' B L B U' R B' r
*2. *R B R' U R L' U R L' l' r' b u
*3. *L R U L R' U' B r' b u'
*4. *R U B L U L' R' B' l r' b' u'
*5. *L' B' U' L U B' L l' r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,6) (0,3) (3,2) (6,4) (0,4) (0,3) (6,2) (0,4) (-3,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,1) (4,0) (-2,0) (-2,0) (0,3) (0,2) (2,3)
*2. *(0,2) (0,-5) (3,3) (0,3) (-5,1) (-1,2) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (6,1) (6,0) (-4,0) (6,3) (-3,3) (0,4) (0,5)
*3. *(0,6) (6,-3) (3,3) (3,0) (6,3) (3,4) (3,2) (0,3) (0,1) (5,0) (2,4) (2,1) (0,4) (2,4) (2,0) (6,2) (0,0)
*4. *(-2,-3) (0,5) (6,0) (6,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (5,0) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,2) (5,0) (2,0) (-2,0) (5,2) (-3,0) (6,0) (6,4) (0,5)
*5. *(0,0) (0,-3) (6,0) (0,1) (-4,2) (-2,2) (-4,0) (0,1) (0,5) (0,3) (0,5) (2,2) (-1,4) (3,0) (0,4) (-4,0) (6,4) (2,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *F' B' F' B' L B L' B L B' F L' B F B L' B' L' R L' F L' R' L R
*2. *R B' R F B' R' L B' L B R L' B R' L' R B L R B' R B' L R' L
*3. *B' R' B' F' R' L B' L' R L' R F' R L' B' R F R' B F R B' L F' R
*4. *B L B' R' L' R' L' R' B R B' R' L' R L F' B' R' B R' L' F' L B' L'
*5. *B L B L' B R' L' B' R F' R' B R B' L B F L' R L' B' L R' B' R'


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 12, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.94, 4.08, 1.90, 3.58, 1.90 = *2.81*
*3x3:* 9.78, 14.13, 18.13, 11.96, 12.13 = *12.74*
*4x4:* 48.53, 50.03, 40.93, 42.05, 45.88 = *45.49*
*5x5:* 1:33.06, 1:33.16, 1:32.06, 1:22.80, 1:33.91 = *1:32.76*
*6x6:* 2:45.52, 2:52.27, 2:43.65, 2:50.09, 2:48.09 = *2:47.90*
*3x3OH:* 17.96, 20.03, 19.03, 19.08, 19.21 = *19.11*
*2x2+3x3+4x4:* *1:01.75*
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5:* *2:41.51*
*Clock:* 11.28, 13.43, 11.23, 10.76, 12.67 = *11.73*
*Pyraminx:* 6.50, 5.08, 5.99, 5.77, 3.41 = *5.61*
*Square 1:* 19.93, 25.36, 14.81, 17.11, 24.34 = *20.46*


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 12, 2011)

2x2 BLD: 8.01+, DNF(10.92), 10.17+ = 8.01
Pyraminx: 5.86, (8.98), 7.43, 7.25, (4.82) = 6.85
3x3 BLD: 2:08.03, DNF, DNF = 2:08.03
2x2: 2.26, 3.18, 2.12, (5.22), (1.87) = 2.52


----------



## janelle (Nov 12, 2011)

*2x2x2*
(4.77), 7.59, 5.49, 6.11, (8.47)
Average of 5: *6.40*

*3x3x3*
(15.32), 17.83, (20.00), 19.17, 15.44
Average of 5: *17.48*

*3x3x3 OH*
(29.81), 34.34, (37.79), 31.57, 36.14
Average of 5: *34.02*


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 12, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.61, (7.24), (3.04), 6.47, 5.61 = 5.90
*3x3:* (29.00), 26.67, 28.38, 27.05, (26.40) = 27.37
*OH:* 1:19.85, 1:22.00, (1:44.51), 1:23.36, (53.62) = 1:21.74 
53 was NL and PB single by 25 seconds, average is also PB 
*Pyraminx:* 7.75, 7.62, 9.95, (10.16), (3.76) = 8.44
*Skewb:* 21.50, 21.72, 17.18, (27.84), (12.78) = 20.13 Don't practice much...
*Magic:* 1.97, (2.33), 1.97, 2.25, (1.96) = 2.06
*MasterMagic:* 6.81, (5.72), 6.11, 7.22, (9.28) = 6.71


----------



## Selkie (Nov 12, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.57, 11.46, 9.78, 11.53, 4.89 = *8.71*
*3x3: * 18.22, 22.31, 19.14, 19.43, 21.31 = *19.96*
*4x4:* 1:23.17, 1:38.83, 1:19.17, 1:27.46, 1:39.68 = *1:29.82*
*5x5:* 2:37.58, 3:15.65, 3:08.25, 3:26.67, 3:10.17 = *3:11.35*
*6x6:* 5:50.46, 5:29.95, 6:16.29, 6:16.32, 5:49.96 = *5:58.90*
*7x7:* 12:17.65, 11:45.42, 12:10.51, 12:18.91, 11:17.07 = *12:04.53*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *2:03.15*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *5:21.47*
*3x3 One Handed:* 43.59, 58.64, 51.09, 45.12, 41.82 = *46.60*
*Clock:* 17.11, 25.02, 20.28, 16.66, 16.41 = *18.02*
*Magic:* 2.22, 2.13, 2.08, 2.16, 9.03 = *2.17*
*Master Magic:* 5.69, 5.58, 5.47, 5.30, 5.33 = *5.46*
*Megaminx:* 4:07.18, 4:45.06, 3:53.31, 4:46.25, 4:30.27 = *4:27.50*
*Square 1:* 1:09.39, 58.04, 58.33, 1:08.30, 1:34.41 = *1:05.34*
_comment:_ pb average. Think I will start on on some joint U and D layer EP algs this week. I waste a lot of time using just the 2 U perms and H perm.
*Pyraminx:* 23.55, 31.45, 27.69, 40.85, 29.49 = *29.54*


----------



## Hays (Nov 12, 2011)

6x6: (2:10.02), 2:07.25, (1:47.94), 2:06.61, 1:59.59 = 2:04.48

1:47 was double parity.


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Nov 12, 2011)

2x2: 2.67, 2.88, 2.32, (4.36), (1.60)=2.62
3x3: (7.33), 8.71, (9.87), 9.80, 7.96=8.82
4x4: (34.54), 39.77, 42.25, (47.85), 41.72= 41.25
5x5: (1:08.76), (1:26.48), 1:10.08, 1:18.70, 1:14.1=1:14.30
3x3OH: 17.71, 18.72, 18.93, (21.72), (16.52)=18.45
2x2BF:19.49, DNF(22.98), 24.75=19.49
Pyraminx: 5.47, (12.38), 5.52, 6.31, (3.01)=5.76
3x3x3 Match the scramble: 1:11.49, 1:06.15, 1:34.99, 1:19.30, DNF=1:21.93
2x2-4x4relay: 59.69=59.69


----------



## CuberMan (Nov 12, 2011)

2x2: (3.61), 3.61, 2.36, 3.02, (2.08)= 3.00 easy
3x3: 9.94, (9.78), 14.28, (15.46), 13.86= 12.69, didn't do this very well
4x4: (52.21), 54.68, 58.75, (1:03.00), 1:02.50= 58.64 FAIL 
5x5: (1:37.13), 1:46.71, 2:11.94, 1:43.31, (4:49.3= 1:53.99, pops 
2x2 BLD: 16.71, DNF, DNF = 16.71
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:58.59)[monoflip], DNF(4:01.63), 3:14.03= 3:14.03
MBLD: 0/2 8:50
3x3 OH: (27.36), 22.65, 19.78, (16.25), 22.46= 21.63
pyraminx: (10.46), 8.21, 6.55, 7.77, (3.78)= 7.51
clock: (DNF(14.56)), (13.65), 24.80, 15.09, 20.94= 20.28
234 relay: 1:15.27
2345 relay: 2:45.00 yeah 
FMC: 36 moves


Spoiler



*Scramble*: F2 R2 U2 B' R' B2 D L' B' U F' L U L2 B R' B U2
*Solution*: x2 R' L F' U' B' L D' U B2 U R U R2 U L U L' U' B U B2 R B L' B' R' B L' U' B F' L2 F B' U' L2 U'
*double extended cross*: x2 R' L F' U' B' L D' U B2 U R U R2
*F2L #3*: U L U L' 
*F2L #4*: U' B U *B'*
*OLL*:* B'* R B L' B' R' B* L *
*PLL*:* L2* U' B F' L2 F B' U' L2 U'
cancel 2 moves


----------



## jla (Nov 12, 2011)

*2x2x2: *5.97, 4.99, 3.12, 5.15, 2.50 = *4.42* Good average but some terrible times...

*3x3x3: *17.91, 17.32, 18.61, 18.93, 15.75 = *17.95*

*4x4x4: *1:30.47, 1:45.40, 1:45.16, 1:53.63, 1:49.34 = *1:46.63* PB 

*3x3x3 One Handed: *36.63, 31.28, 32.46, 33.55, 33.73 = *33.25*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: *DNF = *DNF* Didn't notice that I had PLL parity.....

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: *10:58.47 = *10:58.47*

*Megaminx: *2:11.38, 2:05.96, 2:12.23, 2:33.15, 2:19.42 = *2:14.34*

*Pyraminx: *12.00, 17.66, 9.06, 9.89, 6.43 = *10.32* Very close to my PB and first sub-10 AO5

*Square-1: *1:00.57, 38.03, 33.25, 55.32, 43.22 = *45.52*

*FMC: *47 HTM



Spoiler



Scramble: F2 R2 U2 B' R' B2 D L' B' U F' L U L2 B R' B U2

Solution: D' B' L2 D L B U2 R' B2 R L2 z2 U2 F U R U R' F2 R U2 R' y' F' U2 F R U R' U' R U2 R' z2 L' U' L D L' U L D y' L' U L D' L' U' L D = 47 HTM

2x2x3: D' B' L2 D L B U2 R' B2 R L2

F2L-3: z2 U2 F U R U R' F2 R U2 R'

EO + EP: y' F' U2 F R U R' U' R U2 R'

Insertions: z2 L' U' L D L' U L D

y' L' U L D' L' U' L D

= 47 HTM


----------



## Moops (Nov 12, 2011)

*2x2:* 10.38, 15.49, 11.04, (18.61), (7.78) Average: 12.30

*3x3:* (51.82+), 44.66, (33.24), 42.95, 40.41 Average: 42.67

*Pyraminx:* 1:20.49, (1:27.43), 57.71, 1:10.83, (34.58)Average: 1:09.68


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 12, 2011)

FMC: 32 HTM
I’m sure there must be a better way to finish this F2L-1…



Spoiler



Premoves L2 R
D' U . B' : R' F2 U' L' - 2x2x3 + 2 pairs created by inserting the U’ (7+2)
R B R' U – pseudo F2L-1 (11+2)
B2 U B R B2 R' U – leaves 5 corners (18+2)
L2 R – undo premoves (20)

At . insert L F’ L’ B’ L F L’ B to cancel 2 moves
At : insert F’ R’ B2 R F R’ B2 R to cancel 2 moves

Final solution:
D' U L F' L' B' L F L' F' R' B2 R F R' B2 F2 U' L' R B R' U B2 U B R B2 R' U L2 R = 32 HTM


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 12, 2011)

2x2x2:6.65, 6.29, 7.22, 2.41, 7.71=6.72
nice single
3x3x3:19.32, 21.50, 21.86, 17.54, 16.06=19.45
last 2 solves saved the average....16.06 could be better
4x4x4:1:47.22, 1:30.05, 1:34.69, 1:17.44, 1:12.73=1:27.40
last 2 solves are good...
5x5x5
6x6x6
7x7x7
2x2x2 Blindfolded:32.67, DNF(33.02), 30.47=30.47
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF(1:26.99), DNF(2:12.32), DNF(2:04.09)=DNF
i fail also in safe solves
4x4x4 Blindfolded=DNF(16:39.54),DNF(17:16.02),DNS=DNF
first time from 6 months....i don't know where i fail but i'm happy for the time and especially for the memo that was about 9 minutes.....my centers method is really slow/second solve:my brother was singing and i couldn't memorize
5x5x5 Blindfolded
6x6x6 Blindfolded
7x7x7 Blindfolded
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:2/7=DNF [53:48.50 (25:00)]
lot of mistakes during the solve...the worst thing is that 2 cubes have only 2 flipped edges
3x3x3 One Handed:50.07, 53.54, 46.34, 42.10, 47.46=47.96
3x3x3 With Feet
3x3x3 Match the scramble
3x3x3 Fewest Moves
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:2:08.58
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
Magic
Master Magic
Clock
MegaMinx:1:18.66, 1:36.99, (1:18.57), 1:20.54, (1:38.00)=1:25.40
last solve ruined the average
PyraMinx
Square-1
Skewb


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 12, 2011)

3x3: (11.37), 9.29, (8.67), 11.05, 10.77
2x2: 2.93, 4.21, (2.23), (4.67), 2.36
OH: 17.55, 17.52, 16.40, (15.66), (20.84)
Pyra: 6.79, (13.44), 7.70, 9.42, (6.53)
4x4: 50.96, (1:13.53), 48.86, (45.65), 48.41


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 12, 2011)

2x2: 1.99, 2.48, 1.81, 2.18, 1.42 = 1.99
3x3: 7.97, 9.98, 9.52, 8.97, 12.01 = 9.49
4x4: 40.02, 38.71, 40.27, 48.25, 43.81 = 41.37
5x5: 1:25.42, 1:23.50, 1:18.39, 1:25.20, 1:22.92 = 1:23.87
2x2 BLD:
3x3 BLD:
4x4 BLD:
3x3 OH:
2-4 relay:
2-5 relay:
Clock:
Megaminx: 45.96, 47.62, 48.37, 49.33, 50.28 = 48.88
Pyraminx:
Square-1:


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 13, 2011)

*2x2*: 5.55, 7.12, (2.95), 5.04, (9.90+) = *5.90*
_7.12: Lockup, 2.95: Knew the CLL_
*3x3*: (13.46[_Easy X-Cross_]), 19.89, 14.27, 16.45, (20.36) = *16.87*
_Great Average for me._
*3x3 OH*: (34.60), 40.63, 46.63, 39.71, (55.57) = *42.32*
_Bad Average..._
*3x3 Match the Scramble*: 2:47.50, 2:49.99, 2:21.99, (1:51.06), (3:10.66) = *2:39.83*
*4x4*: (1:27.99), 1:30.57, 1:30.25, 1:31.54, (DNF(1:18.23)) = *1:30.79*
_Every solve had OLL Parity..._
*5x5*:
*2x2-4x4 Relay*:
*2x2-5x5 Relay*:
*Magic*: (2.07), 1.61, 1.60, (1.57), 1.59 = *1.60*
_4 PBs in this average..._


----------



## ljackstar (Nov 13, 2011)

2x2:
00:25.05, 00:16.68, 00:19.04, (00:32.45), (00:06.79) = 3 of 5: 00:20.25
That 06 is very rare for me... Jusdt got my first 2x2 yesterday so I was using 3x3 Knowledge. The 32 was me trying Guimond[/SPOILER]

3x3:
00:55.15, (00:55.83), (00:50.40), 00:50.69, 00:53.70 = 3 of 5: 00:53.18
That 3 0f 5 is a PB and I got close to a single PB (my current is 48.2ish) I need to learn either 2look LL or 3look LL[/SPOILER]

4x4: 
7:30.69, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF

My merferts cube got screwed over while I was lubing it (Wind blew, and the dirt bonded with my edges and corners) so I was stuck with my storebought which turns like a pile of rusty ass.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 13, 2011)

ljackstar said:


> 2x2:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I think Mats would appreciate it if you'd use the standard formatting for posting results:

copied fromAlcube:
2x2: 5.61, (7.24), (3.04), 6.47, 5.61 = 5.90
3x3: (29.00), 26.67, 28.38, 27.05, (26.40) = 27.37
OH: 1:19.85, 1:22.00, (1:44.51), 1:23.36, (53.62) = 1:21.74 
53 was NL and PB single by 25 seconds, average is also PB 
Pyraminx: 7.75, 7.62, 9.95, (10.16), (3.76) = 8.44
Magic: 1.97, (2.33), 1.97, 2.25, (1.96) = 2.06
MasterMagic: 6.81, (5.72), 6.11, 7.22, (9.28) = 6.71 

Yous spoiler formatting probably means Mats has to enter your results by hand...
std formatting is automated


----------



## irontwig (Nov 13, 2011)

FMC: 30 moves


Spoiler



R2 D' B' U' R U' R2 L F' R F' U F' D2 F U' F' D B' D F' D' B F' D' R2 F' R F R'

R2 D' B' U' R U' R2 L F' [2x2x3] 
R F.D' F' D' [F2L-1]
R2 F' R F R' [Leaving four corners]

Insert at dot: F: D' B' D F' D' B D (Three moves cancel)
Insert at colon: F U F' D2 F U' F' D2 (Two moves cancel)


Meh.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 13, 2011)

3x3 BLD: 55.52, DNF(1:08.20), DNF(55.33)

3x3: 13.99, 9.88, 13.07, 11.19, 11.89 = 12.05
Ugh..Needs more warmup

3x3 OH: 22.31, 24.81, 18.92, 22.09, 22.93 = 22.44
Err..consistent I guess


----------



## Attila (Nov 13, 2011)

FMC: 27 moves


Spoiler



D’UF2D’LDB’R2U2BL2F2RDU’B’LR2U’FB’RL2UD’B2U2
D’UF2D’LD Guimond first step,
B’R2U2BL2 all corners and 5 edges,
F2RDU’B’ more an edge,
LR2U’FB’RL2UD’B2U2 L6E.


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Nov 13, 2011)

*2x2:*1.83,4.88,6.84+,2.93,1.71 = *3.21* Fail
*3x3:*10.02,10.52,16.75,8.00,10.15 = *10.23*
*4x4:*44.18,46.11,41.02,43.65,44.83 = *44.22*
*5x5:*1:20.81,1:22.50,1:25.83,1:32.94,1:28.71 = *1:25.68*
*OH:*18.93,16.78,15.00,13.38,17.56 = *16.45*
*234relay:**1:07.81*
*2345relay:**2:35.38*
*Magic:*1.19,1.00,1.02,1.28,1.06 = *1.09*
*Mastermagic:*4.02,5.75,4.46,3.28,DNF = *4.74*
*Clock:*18.03,13.58,16.31,24.00,DNF = *19.45*
*Megaminx:*1:53.66,1:32.46,1:36.58,1:51.22,1:51.80 = *1:46.53*
*Pyraminx:*5.93,10.69,5.96,9.44,7.31 = *7.57*


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2011)

*OH:* 17.45, (15.35), 17.97, (18.82), 17.64 = *17.69*


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 13, 2011)

FMC: 43 moves


Spoiler



L D' R' B' L U' - 2x2x2
R' F R F' R' F R F' R - F2L-1
D R2 D2 B R B' D2 R2 - F2L
B D R' D' R B' D' R' D2 R - COLL
D2 F2 D' R L' F2 L R' D' F2 - EPLL


----------



## vdpflayer (Nov 13, 2011)

2x2: 3.27, 4.16, 2.42, 2.88, 2.37 ==> 2.86!!! PB, awesome scrambles. CLL.
3x3: 11.55, 13.61, 14.46, 15.17, DNF ==> 14.41
4x4: 57.12, 1:05.28, 57.16, 55.28, 58.73 ==> 57.67
5x5: 2:59.00, 2:51.78, 2:30.68, 2:29.98, 2:48.73 ==> 2:43.73
3x3 OH: 33.56, 27.00, 44.16, 27.26, 30.78 ==> 30.53
2-3-4 Relay: 1:35.43
Pyra: 7.96, 8.02, 8.39, 6.72, 6.31 ==> 7.57


----------



## Hovair (Nov 13, 2011)

2x2x2: 7.32, 7.28, (8.35), 6.53, (2.65) YAY
3x3x3: (27.25), (22.25), 25.16, 25.41, 22.67
Magic: (1.18), 1.16, (1.14), 1.15, 1.15	
2-4 Relay: 2:33.15


----------



## mycube (Nov 14, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.36 4.55 (3.44) 5.03 (5.78) = 4.98
3x3x3: (15.15) 14.13 (13.59) 14.31 14.38 = 14.27
4x4x4: 1:28.34 1:27.56 1:23.04 (1:12.67) (1:31.59) = 1:26.31
5x5x5: 2:29.15 (2:30.10) 2:28.72 (2:25.83) 2:29.83 = 2:29.23
6x6x6: 4:23.88 (4:19.52) 4:28.34 4:26.94 (4:48.83) = 4:26.39
7x7x7: (7:15.71) 7:03.98 (6:33.64) 6:39.37 6:59.86 = 6:54.40
Finaly an Average sub7  
3x3x3 OH: (32.15) 29.91 29.47 (23.27) 28.95 = 29.44
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:59.52
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:13.45
Megaminx: (2:56.18) 2:44.34 (2:44.00) 2:51.06 2:52.90 = 2:49.43
Pyraminx: 14.62 (17.48) (9.22) 11.15 13.81 = 13.19


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 14, 2011)

2x2x2: 8.73, (12.22), 11.58, 11.54, (8.32) = 10.62
3x3x3: (36.41), 34.56, 33.20, (29.93), 32.80 = 33.52
4x4x4: 2:09.52, (2:10.82), 1:59.24, 2:04.83, (1:40.41) = 2:04.53
5x5x5: 4:43.12, 4:32.31, 4:02.52, (3:49.18), (5:24.98) = 4:25.98
Very rusty!
Megaminx: 5:14.67, (3:58.82), 4:31.31, (6:21.89), 5:32.98 = 5:06.32
Pops and mistakes!
3x3x3 One Handed: 1:05.40, 54.98, (1:07.33), 57.58, (45.25) = 59.32
PLL skip on last solve, sub-60 AVG - YES!!!
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:08.06
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 8:55.76
Square-1: (59.10), 1:35.38+, (2:13.71), 1:37.33, 1:22.64 = 1:22.64
Still some things I have no idea how to do!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 15, 2011)

5x5 : 1:39.43, 1:40.63, 1:20.97, 1:23.25, 1:16.87 = 1:27.88

3x3 : 7.21, 11.44, 13.77, 10.80, 9.26 = 10.50

2x2 : 4.64, 4.86, 4.88, 5.23, 4.79 = 4.84

OH : 23.71, 14.69, 19.28, 17.16, 17.42 = 17.95

4x4 : 48.43, 40.64, 40.68, 48.64, 46.44 = 45.18


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 15, 2011)

2x2x2: 3.15, 3.17, 3.29, (5.30), (2.00) = 3.20
3x3x3: 10.11, 9.80, (11.37), (9.78), 10.42 = 10.11
4x4x4: 44.49, 43.26, 46.26, (46.71), (39.00) = 44.67
5x5x5: 1:27.39, (1:25.72), (1:44.54), 1:32.80, 1:31.48 = 1:30.56
2x2 bld: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
3x3 oh: 19.98, 19.71, 18.45, (17.38), (30.42) = 19.38
3x3 wf: 2:18.28, 2:19.17, 2:36.61, (3:20.37), (2:00.89) = 2:24.68
234: 1:04.87
2345: 2:51.16
3x3 bld: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
magic: 3.72, (3.78), (1.78), 2.65, 1.84 = 2.74
mmagic: 3.77, (3.55), 3.81, (4.58), 3.80 = 3.79
clock: (12.45), 10.59, 10.77, 10.49, (10.48) = 10.61
pyra: 10.20, (10.23), 8.37, 7.77, (4.29) = 8.78
sq1: (37.70), 32.77, (22.47), 28.39, 30.36 = 30.51
4x4 bld: DNF, 32:24.49, DNS = 32:24.49
mbld: 1/2 8:12.56
FMC: 42 HTM


Spoiler



scramble: F2 R2 U2 B' R' B2 D L' B' U F' L U L2 B R' B U2 
solution: x2 R' L F' U' L D' y U D' F' D U2 F' R' F' U' R U2 R2 U' R U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L

2x2x2: x2 R' L F' U' L D' 
F2L-1: y U D' F' D U2 F' R' F' 
F2L (-3 moves): U' R U2 R2 U'
OLL: R U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' 
PLL: U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L


----------



## JasonK (Nov 15, 2011)

*2x2:* (3.11), 5.11, 5.22, (6.43), 4.81 = *5.05*
*3x3:* (14.50), 19.42, (20.00), 16.60, 16.75 = *17.59*
*4x4:* (1:08.97), (1:27.40), 1:11.50, 1:12.12, 1:22.18 = *1:15.27*
*5x5:* 2:50.36, (2:23.65), 2:26.90, 2:48.32, (3:06.22) = *2:41.86*
*3BLD:*
*OH:* (28.23), 37.68, 31.66, 37.68, (49.56) = *35.67*
*Pyra:* 4.58, (7.43), 6.24, 5.86, (3.00) = *5.56*
*Sq1:* (45.26), 35.83, (29.27), 39.09, 33.38 = *36.10*
_First average since August_
*Skewb:* 15.87, 16.29, (12.97), 15.20, (23.09) = *15.79*


----------



## okayama (Nov 15, 2011)

*3x3x3*: (14.87), 17.77, (24.07), 20.47, 21.47 = 19.90

*Megaminx*: 4:28.99, 4:08.09, (4:41.23), 4:08.75, (3:56.77) = 4:15.28

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:08.77, 2:32.90+, DNS = 2:08.77
2nd: U face was rotated (90 degrees). 2:30.90 + 2.

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [14:24.28], DNSy, DNSy = DNF
1st: Off by 3 edges. Skipped two edges by mistake... memo: 7~8 min.

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [29:42.97], DNSy, DNSy = DNF
1st: Off by 4 X-centers and 2 twisted corners. memo: 16 min or so

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 2/3 (14:06.10)
2nd: Off by 3 edges (did inverted 3-cycle wrongly). memo: 8 min

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 28 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 R2 U2 B' R' B2 D L' B' U F' L U L2 B R' B U2
Solution: U B' R' F' R B R' F' L B' U B2 L2 D L2 D' B2 L2 B2 L B' U B U' B L2 U2 R

In the first 30 min I found 29 HTM solution.
And in the remaining 30 min I found:

Pre-scramble: U2 R

2x2x2 block: U R' * F2
2x2x3 block: L B' U
More c/e pairs: B2 L2 D L2 D'
More square: B2
More square: L2
All but 3 corners: B2 L B' U B U' B L2
Correction: U2 R

Insert at *: R B' R' F' R B R' F

29 HTM backup solution is here:
Solution: B' D2 F2 U L' F' L' F L2 B' U' B U' B' U2 B F' L' B L F L' B' D R F B' L F2

Pre-scramble: L' D R F B' L F2

2x2x3 block: B' D2 F2
Finish F2L: U L' F' L' F L2
All but 3 corners: B' U' B U' B' U2 B
Corner 3-cycle: F' L' B L F L' B' L
Correction: L' D R F B' L F2

Looks a nice scramble, but I couldn't find any better solution.


----------



## mycube (Nov 15, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.36 4.55 (3.44) 5.03 (5.78) = 4.98
3x3x3: (15.15) 14.13 (13.59) 14.31 14.38
4x4x4: 1:28.34 1:27.56 1:23.04 (1:12.67) (1:31.59) = 1:26.31
5x5x5: 2:29.15 (2:30.10) 2:28.72 (2:25.83) 2:29.83 2:29.23


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 15, 2011)

*3x3*: (28.06), 20.91, 23.33, 23.08, (16.13) = 22.44
*Magic*: (1.08), 1.09, (1.11), 1.09, 1.09 = 1.09
*MMagic*: (3.33), 4.58, (7.43), 6.52, 3.72 = 4.94

*3x3*:I switched back to CFOP for this average, cause I'm not quite as fast with Roux as I want to be.
*Magic*:Lolpb
*MMagic*:Lol, I suck at this.


----------



## sutty17 (Nov 15, 2011)

2x2x2: (7.84), 7.4, (7.12), 7.15, 7.37 = 7.30
3x3x3: 16.03, (14.03), (18.59), 15.49, 16.69 = 16.07
4x4x4: 1:12.96, (1:04.91), (1:21.81), 1:11.78, 1:09.33 = 1:11.35
5x5x5: 3:03.24, 2:50.60, (3:15.62), 2:50.79, (2:39.54) = 2:54.87
6x6x6: 4:57.67, (4:40.65), 5:04.72, (5:09.14), 4:55.02 = 4:59.13
7x7x7: 8:03.4, (7:40.03), (8:35.08), 8:01.23, 8:12.57 = 8:05.73
3x3x3 OH: (45.71), 43.28, 42.46, (36.49), 40.45 = 42.06
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:37.55
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:23.88
Pyraminx: 6.52, 11.07, 8.3, (11.37), (5.57) = 8.63


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 16, 2011)

Prep for Caltech
2x2 2.53, 3.84, 2.30, 2.97, 2.09 = *2.60* Pretty nice. 
3x3 14.08, 13.97, 14.91, 14.09, 14.52 = *14.23* I suck in these comps 0.o
4x4 1:21.65, 1:08.50, 1:01.75, 52.75, 54.50 = *1:01.58 * lol
5x5 1:55.31, 2:06.75, 2:12.47, 1:55.41, 2:18.21 = *2:05.88 *
6x6 4:54.83, 4:39.59, 4:50.63, 4:48.22, DNF(5:00.00) = *4:51.23*
2x2 BLD 16.46+, DNF(22.72), DNF(20.33) = *16.46*
3x3 BLD DNF(2:44.69), DNF(2:50.46), DNF(2:00.00) = *DNF*
4x4 BLD
OH 38.47, 34.84, 29.91, 25.30, 39.56 = *34.41*
Pyra 8.40, 9.00, 8.63, 7.03, 7.96 = *8.33*
Mega 2:47.08, 2:29.16, 2:19.06, 2:29.52, 2:17.22 = *2:25.91*
Clock 14.63, 15.41, 15.96, 25.86, 16.69 = *16.02*
2-4 *1:43.86* Sucky 4x4
2-5 *3:53.27*
Square-1 48.86, 32.50, 34.91, 31.31, 44.09 = *37.17*
Magic
Master Magic 
FMC *38*


Spoiler



x2 R' L U' F' L D' R B U' R2 U2 R' 
y2 L F' L2 R U L R' U2 R2 U2 R'
U' R U' R' U R D R' U L' R B2' L D' 
R2'


----------



## Hershey (Nov 16, 2011)

2x2: 2.64, 6.77, 7.17, 8.63, 5.87 = 6.60

3x3: 13.30, 16.59, 13.11, 11.30, 15.50 = 13.97

4x4: 1:17.29, 1:16.54, 1:18.73, 1:10.91, 1:09.67 = 1:14.91

5x5: (2:26.37), 3:05.78, 2:45.65, (DNF), 3:11.93 = 3:01.12 

OH: 20.30, 16.90, 15.15, 16.51, 19.15 = 17.52 (3 really awesome solves in the middle, and 2 bad solves)

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:51.58

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:36.79


----------



## marco.garsed (Nov 16, 2011)

my first weekly on SpeedSolving!

2x2 5.00, DNF(4.59), 5.48, 6.19, 4.54 = 5.56
3x3 16.14, 17.17, 30.61, 18.84, 20.54 = 18.85 (I calculated avg by hand because I forgot copying it from qqtimer)
4x4
5x5
2bld 19.62, 23.20, DNF(28.56) = 19.62
3bld DNF(50.29), 1:28.37, 1:00.86 = 1.00.86
4bld
5bld
3oh
sq-1 (33.75), 26.91, (21.78), 29.25, 33.04 = 29.73
easy scrambles I failed first and 4th solves 
minx
FM


----------



## dueone (Nov 16, 2011)

2x2x2 : (2.76), 4.92, 4.14, 4.97, (5.39) = 4.68
3x3x3 : 12.53, (11.44), (13.81), 12.66, 12.34 = 12.51
4x4x4 : 54.35, 56.73, (47.82), 53.32, (58.15) = 54.80
pyraminx : (8.86), 5.75, 5.52, 5.64, (4.48) = 5.63
clock : 11.10, (11.01), (14.22), 12.40, 11.19 = 11.56
sqr-1 : (43.29), (24.80), 36.64, 35.68, 35.17 = 35.83
magic : (1.06), (1.36), 1.11, 1.06, 1.11 = 1.09
mmgc : 2.71, 2.68, (2.75), 2.75, (2.65) = 2.71


----------



## mande (Nov 16, 2011)

3x3: 15.33, 17.02, 16.05, (14.85), (DNF) = 16.14
3x3 OH: 34.41, 37.43, (38.17), (29.55), 34.51 = 35.45


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 17, 2011)

2x2 - 7.76, 9.19, 8.07+, DNF(timer malfunction), 6.97+
Comment: i need a better 2x2, my eastsheen is starting to suck

3x3 - 24.18, 30.05, 24.00+, 19.56, 35.05
COmment: 30 had a massive pause on mooing, 19 is my second ever sub 20... and it had a pause, 35 i f'd up the first block during the second
this is scary, just did a sub 20 with no inspection... im finally getting faster i suppose 

3x3 OH - 68.49, 46.37, 58.38, 37.74, 39.58
Comment: 37 was easy blocks, no cp and no lockups on mooing, and the last... well i was not expecting another sub 40, easy first block, premade 1x1x2 for second, dead guy t perm cll and joke mooing (these are also my first OH solves since UKO)

234 - 2:12.89
Comment: felt about average for me

2345 - 5:13.45
Comment: Felt average but by the time i know it was bad... really bad

Pyraminx - 13.53, 23.18, 13.47, 13.30, 12.63+
Comment: Consistent except the second one

Skewb - 17.99, 14.07, 29.43(POP), 24.89, 20.20(DNF)
Comment: first ever skewb pop... wierd

Felt good doing being able to do this again, for the first time in months


----------



## nathanajah (Nov 17, 2011)

Sq1: 14.33, 15.51, 11.55, 15.84, 13.94 = 14.59
Clock: 7.63, 6.75, 7.52, 7.46, 7.42 = 7.47


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 18, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.87, 5.28, (3.50), (5.56), 4.82 = *4.99*
*3x3:* 11.42, (14.99), 13.77, (11.26), 13.79 = *12.99*
*4x4:* (1:11.43), (1:01.17), 1:08.12, 1:04.07, 1:04.36 = *1:05.52*
*5x5:* (2:05.54), 2:14.83, 2:13.21, 2:19.89, (2:22.11) = *2:15.98*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:29.61*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:14.17*
*3x3 OH:* 27.62, (DNF), 27.13, (26.49), 30.34 = *28.36*
*Pyraminx:* 11.19, (11.97), 11.18, (8.67), 10.27 = *10.88*
*Clock:* 15.98, 16.64, (20.27), 14.60, (14.26) = *15.74*
*MTS:* (1:01.32), 1:04.21, 1:27.48, (DNF), 2:40.58+ = *1:44.09*
_Comment: Ugh, what a pathetic way to finish, obviously I kept on messing up the last one._
*Square-1:* 2:30.53, (DNF), (1:30.71), 1:42.33, 2:09.81 = *2:07.56*
Comment: Re-learnt the algs on the day, I forgot an edge orienting alg on the DNF.

*FMC* = *28 HTM*


Spoiler



Solution: R' D' B' U' L D2 R2 D B' D2 B F' L D' L' F' R F2 R2 D R2 U' R2 D' R2 U R' F = 28 HTM

2x2x2: R' D' B' U' L
2x2x3: D2 R2 D B' D2 B
F2L-1: F' L D' L'
Finish F2L: F' R F2 *R'*
LL: *R'* D R2 U' R2 D' R2 U R' F 

Comment: Too easy, lucky actually.
My intention was to use OLL/PLL for the backup solution, then the skip turned it into a good final solution. Thus, I found this in about 10 minutes.



BLD is embarrassing this week.

*2x2 BLD:* 14.35, 17.06, DNF = *14.35* 
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 41.31 = *41.31*
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*7x7 BLD:* = *DNF*
_Comment: DNF(1:03:25.06)[29:59], mostly solved, I clearly turned the wrong slices during execution._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 23/25 (53:29.94)= *21 points*


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 18, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.65, (2.88), 1.83, 2.16, (1.58) = *2.21*
Comment: Meh, failed first 2 solves.
*3x3:* 13.59, 16.81+, (20.09), (12.05), 15.81 = *15.40* :fp
*FMC: 36 HTM*


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 R2 U2 B' R' B2 D L' B' U F' L U L2 B R' B U2
Solution: L B' L F' B R' B2 L' B F U B D B' U2 D F' R F D2 R D R' D2 B' D' B D' B L2 B' R' B L2 B' R (36)

1x2x3 block + 2 cross arms: L B' L F' B R' B2 L' B F (10)
2x2x3 + F2L pair: U B D B' U2 (5/15)
F2L-1: D F' R F (4/19)
Finish edges: D2 R D R' D2 B' D' B D' (9/28)
Last 3 corners: B L2 B' R' B L2 B' R (8/36)

Pretty good for me, scramble was pretty nice.


*Pyraminx:* (10.25), 6.90, 8.86, 7.46, (5.40) = *7.74*


----------



## Henrik (Nov 18, 2011)

Henrik

*2x2x2:* (3.16), (5.95), 4.18, 5.76, 3.34 = 4.42
*3x3x3:* 12.85, 14.50, 12.52, 11.62, 12.98 = 12.78
*4x4x4:* 1:03.82, 1:02.85, (1:01.30), (1:14.01), 1:04.27 = 1:03.65
*5x5x5:* (1:54.77), 2:02.94, 2:03.71, 2:10.89, (2:29.43) = 2:05.85
*6x6x6:* (4:17.95), 4:33.35, 4:52.44, (DNF), 4:29.32 = 4:38.37
*7x7x7:* (7:59.50), 8:59.09, 8:37.47, (9:33.95), 8:19.04 = 8:38.54

*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 36.16, DNF, 49.53 = 36.16
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF (2:29, 59 memo, 2flipped edges), DNF (1:52, 55 memo, forgot/ looked), 1:44.21 (~50 memo) = 1:44.21
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* 10:43 (~6 min memo), DNF , DNF = 10:43
2nd: (11:25, 6 min memo, guessed on 2 corners, missed to memo a cycle of edges, 3 centers???)
3rd: (11:40, 8 min memo, 3 centers wrong)
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
1st: (30:33 (19 memo) 3M 4W(2x 2cycle) also 2 flipped mid-edges)
2nd: (26:52 (18 memo) 2W 2+ 3x) Hm forgot last image of wings/ was parity, and messed the centers up I guess
3rd: (26:28 (18:30 memo) 3W, 2+, 2x) (cycled wrong way on one image pair, also forgot 1x center image, and wrong +center cycle) But it is getting easier to do 5x5BLD 
*6x6x6 Blindfolded:* DNF = DNF
(1h 21m 08s, memo: 51:30, off by 2 olique centers  first attempt ever, still very happy about so little being off, 
I forgot one image, I didn't realize during recheck, stupid mistake, also because it fittet perfectly with the other image, better luck next time.
Still happy that I didn't do any slice or other turn mistakes, SS6 helps I guess, I would not have done this with my V-cube)
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:* DNSy = DNF

*3x3x3 One Handed:* 22.48, 33.66, 21.24, 24.41, 29.93 = 25.60
*3x3x3 With Feet:* 42.91, 1:00.90, (42.18), (1:12.11), 50.90 = 51.57
I am so out of practice, today is the first time I solve the cube with my feet since Worlds finals!
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 3:08.77, (DNF(2:03.50)), 1:58.63, (1:34.33), 1:38.40 = 2:15.27
First time ever doing this
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:*
38 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: F2 R2 U2 B' R' B2 D L' B' U F' L U L2 B R' B U2

Solution: UFL’B’F’L’U’LBL’U2DLULDB’RB’LBR’B’L2DLD’L’DLD’UB’U’B’L2UBU’ (38)

2x2x3 block: UFL’B’F’L’U’LBL’U2DLULD (15/15)
some stuff: B’RB’LBR’B’L2DLD’L’DLD’ (15/30)
Last 2 Sides: UB’U’B’L2UBU’ (8/38)

Real solution:
2x2x3 block: UFL’B’F’L’U’LBL’U2DLULD (15/15)
On inverse with the 15 as "premoves":
3xCross: U' B' U' L2 B' U' B' U'
all but 3 corners: D' L' D' L' D' L' D' L
Comutator: L B' R' B' L' B' R' B' (cancel 1 move)

I found the solution with 10 min remaining, I guess I need to practice FMC at home more, to get good results (as good results as officialy)


*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:29.27
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 3:24.77
*Magic:* (1.09), (DNF(1.09)), 3.15+, 3.19+, 1.19 = 2.51
*Master Magic:* 3.97, 3.83, 4.30, (2.78), (5.66) = 4.03
*Clock:* 17.09, 16.56, 14.70, (14.49), (DNF) = 16.12
*MegaMinx:* 2:22.16, (1:51.55), 2:13.66, (2:34.11), 2:12.27 = 2:16.03
*PyraMinx:* 9.71, 10.17+, 7.74, (11.40), (5.43) = 9.21 
*Square-1:* 42.92, (34.56), (53.20), 51.57, 42.30 = 45.60
*Skewb:* (15.26), 27.59, (DNF), 19.22, 22.24 = 23.01


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 18, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 17.14, (18.25), 9.75 (PB), 12.50 (6.39) (PB) = *13.13*
lowered my PB 2 times in a row. It's just because I almost never solve the 2x2 with a timer.

*3x3x3*: 53.92, (47.14), (1:4.23), 51.08, 53.05 = *52.75*
In the third attempt the cube slipped from my handsand I accidentaly moved it randomly. I had to do the last layer again :fp

*4x4x4*: (4:0.03), (3:19.35), 3:43.46, 3:25.34, 3:23.33 = *3:30.71*

It's my first time in the contest, if I'm doing something wrong just let me know


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 18, 2011)

2x2x2: 3.31 - 6.67 - (7.87) - (3.28) - 7.81 = 5.93
3x3x3: (18.63) - 15.35 - (14.98) - 18.50 - 17.38 = 17.08
4x4x4: 1:11.35 - 1:08.94 - 1:07.29 - (1:05.36) - (1:11.92) = 1:09.19
5x5x5: 1:52.31 - (1:57.69) - 1:55.03 - (1:51.41) - 1:56.24 = 1:54.53
6x6x6: 3:42.49 - 3:45.47 - 3:37.21 - (3:46.13) - (3:36.97) = 3:41.72
7x7x7: 6:01.46 - (6:05.36) - (5:49.19) - 6:00.39 - 5:57.81 = 5:59.89
3x3x3OH: (33.41) - 30.87 - (27.11) - 29.83 - 33.05 = 31.25
2BLD: 35.78 - DNF - DNF = 35.78
3BLD: 5:41.82 - DNF - DNF = 5:41.82
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:40.23
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 3:35.42
Magic: 2.07 - 2.15 - 1.98 - (1.67) - (2.10) = 2.07
Master Magic: 4.70 - (4.97) - (4.30) - 4.76 - 4.76 = 4.74
Megaminx: 1:33.69 - (1:27.40) - (1:43.22) - 1:36.67 - 1:37.56 = 1:35.97
Pyraminx: 9.72 - (7.72) - 11.77 - 10.03 - (14.16) = 10.51
Clock: (23.42) - 22.78 - (19.60) - 20.04 - 22.14 = 21.65
Square-1: 54.46 - 1:05.47 - 1:14.03 - (1:14.35) - (49.80) = 1:04.65
Skewb: 7.85 - 8.23 - (9.75) - 8.15 - (7.10) = 8.08


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 7.18, 9.41, 8.31, 7.90, 6.13 = *7.80*
*3x3x3:* 21.16, 25.38, 22.63, 21.27, 20.06 = *21.69*
*4x4x4:* 1:41.38, 1:24.51 [P], 1:34.55 [OP], 1:23.72, 1:35.49 [OP] = *1:31.52*
*5x5x5:* 2:31.35, 2:45.16, 2:34.26, 2:31.50, 2:32.10 = *2:32.63*
*6x6x6:* 5:04.16 [P], 4:33.38, 4:55.30 [P], 4:59.10 [P], 5:05.74 [O] = *4:59.52*
Comment: Put my two bad 6x6x6s together and got a decent one. Using core and small internal pieces from a new unmodded unbroken-in 6x6x6, all the other pieces from my old modded one. It’s suddenly a somewhat decent cube. I hate assembling 6x6x6s, though.
*7x7x7:* 7:39.20, 6:39.85, 7:31.60, 6:42.04, 6:36.41 = *6:57.83*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 34.58, 40.09, 28.25 = *28.25*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:31.97, 1:48.58, 1:22.18 = *1:22.18*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:41.29 [3:37], 8:09.15 [3:36], 7:13.97 [3:59] = *7:13.97*
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [15:45.44, 9:18, 3W], DNF [15:04.88, 6:54, 3E], DNF [16:07.52, 7:50, 4C 7+ 8X 11W 4E] = *DNF*
Comment: Horrible. 5x5x5 BLD has been very bad for me lately. The last scramble was super amazingly easy, but I was nervous because the first two were DNFs. Apparently I messed up a double-layer setup turn early on, which ruined the whole thing.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [32:24.12, 17:05, 12oW 3iW]
Comment: Don’t know why this was so bad.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [55:19.90, 32:19, 3O]
Comment: Ugh – so close.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *2/3 = 1 point, 8:26.16* [5:07]
Comment: I’m probably just going to do stackmattable multiBLD for a while in the foreseeable future. It’s so much more pleasant that way. First cube off by 3 edges; apparently I misexecuted – I tried it again and got it right the second time with the same memo. But I couldn’t figure out what I did wrong.
*3x3x3 OH:* 34.31, 53.08, 46.63, 44.00, 45.59 = *45.41*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:53.68, 1:48.71, 1:56.77, 1:33.22, 1:30.75 = *1:45.20*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:22.28, 1:12.79, 1:21.95, 1:15.28, 1:32.36 = *1:19.84*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *36 moves*


Spoiler



2x2x2: U R’ F2 L’ B’ U2 R
2x2x3: B2 L B2 D L’ B D’
3x cross: B L’ B2 L B’ L’ B L2
Last pair: B’ U B U2 L U L’
LL: D’ R2 U R U’ R D

Comment: Terrible solve except for the PLL skip.


*2-4 relay:* *2:14.40* [OP]
*2-5 relay:* *4:41.52* [P]
*Magic:* 9.13, 8.27, 10.50, 8.56, 8.65 = *8.78*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 3.50, 4.02, 5.65, 4.25, 4.56 = *4.28*
*Clock:* 2:16.33 [0:33], 15.71, 20.94, 16.56, 16.69 = *18.06*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [34:57.80, 19:38, 2E], 3:14.86, 2:49.71, 2:53.40, 2:39.93 = *2:59.32*
Comment: Aww, the BLD attempt was so close.
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:35.22, 5E], 17.50, 23.75, 22.55, 32.30 = *26.20*
Comment: Trying to learn Oka. I have a feeling it will take a while for me to get fast with it.
*Square-1:* 8:22.47 [3:00, case FB], 25.41, 33.88, 1:02.30 [P], 37.19 [P] = *44.46*
Comment: For the BLD solve, I couldn’t remember one of the edge algorithms, but I solved one piece at a time (Pochmann-style) and still managed to get it right.
*Skewb:* 3:40.22 [1:58], 34.15, 11.72, 15.84, 27.44 = *25.81*
Comment: Trying to learn Sarah's method. It's going pretty well so far, but I need to work on it more.


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 18, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.50 (2.68) (4.54) 4.47 4.19 => 4.39

*3x3:* (13.95) (12.23) 12.72 13.85 12.53 => 13.03

*4x4:* (57.25) 54.25 (51.32) 54.63 52.48 => 53.79

*5x5:* (1:49.64) 1:55.49 1:57.10 1:52.56 (1:59.59) => 1:55.05

*6x6:* 3:46.40 3:48.82 (4:37.05) (3:44.07) 3:51.90 => 3:49.04

*7x7:* (7:12.46) 6:52.84 6:55.30 (6:47.23) 7:00.83 => 6:56.32

*2x2 BLD:* 10.08 DNF DNF => 10.08

*3x3 BLD:* DNF DNF 3:13.92 => 3:13.92

*3x3 Multi BLD:* 1/2 = 0, 8:59.41

*3x3 OH:* (29.42) 24.46 24.75 (22.96) 28.42 => 25.87
Comment: Not PB, but very good for me. 

*3x3 MTS:* (1:16.30) 1:11.47 1:09.54 1:12.32 (1:07.99) => 1:11.11
Comment: Nice number. 

*2-4 Relay:* 1:10.78

*2-5 Relay:* 3:15.20

*Magic:* 1.25 (1.83) 1.32 (1.20) 1.21 => 1.26

*Master Magic:* 2.65 (2.58) 2.74 2.66 (3.01) => 2.68

*Clock:* (13.81) (12.20) 12.87 13.14 13.65 => 13.22

*Megaminx:* (2:05.28) 1:56.75 1:59.24 (1:51.64) 1:52.96 => 1:56.32

*Pyraminx:* 6.89 6.76 5.62 (DNF) (4.83) => 6.42

*Square-1:* 29.60 (27.78) (32.56) 29.86 30.51 => 29.99

*3x3 FM:* 42


Spoiler



X-Cross: z2 x U L U' R2 z2 F R U2 B' R'
F2L#2: y2 R' U R y' R U *R'*
F2L#3: *R'* U R U2 y R U *R'*
F2L#4: *R'* U' R
OLL: y R' F R U R' F' R y' R U' R'
PLL: y F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2


----------



## guusrs (Nov 18, 2011)

FMC: 27


Spoiler



scramble: F2 R2 U2 B' R' B2 D L' B' U F' L U L2 B R' B U2
solve: R' U2 R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 U2 R' F2 L D' B' L U' D B' R L F L' B2 L F' L' (27)
on inverse scramble with pre-move (R)
all but 4 corners: B2 R' B D' U L' B D L' F2 R U R' @ U' (14)
undo pre-move: R (15)
at @ insert commutator [R' D2 R;U], 2 moves cancel (21)
at beginning insert commutator [L F L';B2], 2 moves cancel (27)
Nasty insertion, because of wrong stickering almost turned out of time


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 19, 2011)

2x2: 1.33, 4.99, 5.43, 3.74, 6.66=4.72
3x3: 11.77, 16.70, 15.48, 17.30, 20.95=16.56
3x3 OH: 42.94, 41.20, 32.11, 42.37, 32.73=38.77
Pyraminx:21.24, 17.40, 15.96, 20.33, 23.60=19.66
Magic: 1.58, 1.51, 1.56, 1.50, 1.59=1.55


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 19, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* 38.38 [ 14], 45.16 [ 15], DNF [38.43, 15] = *38.38*
*3x3BLD:* 1:24.92 [ 26], 1:53.91 [ 45], DNF [1:56.85, 1:05] = *1:24.92*
*4x4BLD:* DNF [10:20.12, 7:10], 7:58.47 [ 4:10], 6:42.54 [ 3:26] = *6:42.54*
*5x5BLD:* DNF [18:08.89, 9:52], DNF [16:05.58, 8:48], DNF [16:32.97, 9:54] = *DNF*

*3x3:* 37.35	46.25	88.02	40.19	35.77	= *41.26*
*4x4:	*02:13.88	02:57.88	02:37.91	02:32.85	03:43.82	= *02:42.88
*


----------



## Jakube (Nov 19, 2011)

*3x3x3:* 17.55, 16.42, 15.90, (15.12), (18.06) = *16.62*
*4x4x4:* 1:02.92, (1:07.54), 53.32, 1:04.12, (52.59) = *1:00.12*
_0.12 second _
*5x5x5:* (1:59.57), 2:13.00, (2:18.30), 2:10.75, 2:07.73 = *2:10.49*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 1:36.48, 1:21.71, DNF = *1:21.71*
_Bad _
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF(5:12.95)[2:42-3 wings], 5:23.43[2:46], 5:43.63[2:52] = *5:23.43*
_Bad, my memo was around 40 seconds slower than usual._
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 18/19 in 58:01.18 [34:49]*


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 19, 2011)

Victor
*2x2:* 9.43, (15.25), 9.25, 11.71, (4.71) = *10.13*
What?? 4 seconds?? That absolutely destroys my old PB.
*3x3:* 31.95, (37.76), 32.96, (26.78), 28.32 = *31.08*
*4x4:* (1:35.57), 1:38.78, 2:01.54, 1:49.03, (2:11.31) = *1:49.78*
*5x5:* 4:05.79, (4:16.54), (3:33.90), 3:34.67, 4:04.03 = *3:54.83*
*3x3 Match:* 1:30.12, (2:07.64), 1:42.39, (1:28.04), 1:44.00 = *1:38.84*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay: 2:46.54*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay: 7:25.43*
*2x2 blindfolded:* 2:32.70, 2:13.84, 1:47.43 = *1:47.43*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 20, 2011)

yoinneroid said:


> 4x4 bld: DNF, 3:24.49, DNS = 3:24.49



And this is a typo or a new world record?

@Cubenovice: thanks for your effort, it helps .


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 20, 2011)

Final result(?), congratulations to Evan, Henrik and Zane 

*2x2x2*(37)

 1.99 SimonWestlund
 2.21 RCTACameron
 2.52 AnsonL
 2.60 AustinReed
 2.62 asiahyoo1997
 2.81 cuber952
 2.86 vdpflayer
 3.00 CuberMan
 3.17 Yes, We Can!
 3.20 yoinneroid
 3.21 The Rubik Mai
 4.39 Evan Liu
 4.42 jla
 4.43 Henrik
 4.68 dueone
 4.72 Yuxuibbs
 4.84 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.98 mycube
 4.99 Zane_C
 5.05 WTF2L?
 5.56 marco.garsed
 5.90 TheZenith27
 5.90 Cubenovice
 5.90 Alcuber
 5.93 MaeLSTRoM
 6.40 janelle
 6.60 Hershey
 6.72 marcobelotti
 7.04 Hovair
 7.21 sutty17
 7.80 Mike Hughey
 8.34 Georgeanderre
 8.71 Selkie
 10.13 vlarsen
 10.62 MichaelErskine
 12.30 Moops
 13.13 Achifaifa
*3x3x3 *(44)

 8.82 asiahyoo1997
 9.49 SimonWestlund
 10.11 yoinneroid
 10.23 The Rubik Mai
 10.37 Yes, We Can!
 10.50 Hyprul 9-ty2
 12.05 amostay2004
 12.48 Agassi_Yiu_HK
 12.51 dueone
 12.69 CuberMan
 12.74 cuber952
 12.78 Henrik
 12.99 Zane_C
 13.03 Evan Liu
 13.97 Hershey
 14.23 AustinReed
 14.27 mycube
 14.41 vdpflayer
 15.40 RCTACameron
 16.07 sutty17
 16.13 mande
 16.49 Yuxuibbs
 16.62 Jakube
 16.87 TheZenith27
 17.08 MaeLSTRoM
 17.48 janelle
 17.59 WTF2L?
 17.95 jla
 18.85 marco.garsed
 19.45 marcobelotti
 19.90 okayama
 19.96 Selkie
 21.69 Mike Hughey
 22.44 Divineskulls
 24.41 Hovair
 26.08 Georgeanderre
 27.37 Cubenovice
 27.37 Alcuber
 31.08 vlarsen
 33.52 MichaelErskine
 41.26 MatsBergsten
 42.67 Moops
 52.68 Achifaifa
 53.18 ljackstar
*4x4x4*(31)

 41.25 asiahyoo1997
 41.37 SimonWestlund
 44.22 The Rubik Mai
 44.67 yoinneroid
 45.18 Hyprul 9-ty2
 45.49 cuber952
 49.41 Yes, We Can!
 49.87 Agassi_Yiu_HK
 53.79 Evan Liu
 54.80 dueone
 57.67 vdpflayer
 58.64 CuberMan
 1:00.12 Jakube
 1:01.58 AustinReed
 1:03.65 Henrik
 1:05.52 Zane_C
 1:09.19 MaeLSTRoM
 1:11.36 sutty17
 1:14.91 Hershey
 1:15.27 WTF2L?
 1:26.31 mycube
 1:27.39 marcobelotti
 1:29.82 Selkie
 1:30.79 TheZenith27
 1:31.52 Mike Hughey
 1:46.63 jla
 1:49.78 vlarsen
 2:04.53 MichaelErskine
 2:42.88 MatsBergsten
 3:30.71 Achifaifa
 DNF ljackstar
*5x5x5*(22)

 1:14.26 asiahyoo1997
 1:23.87 SimonWestlund
 1:25.68 The Rubik Mai
 1:27.88 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:30.56 yoinneroid
 1:32.76 cuber952
 1:53.99 CuberMan
 1:54.53 MaeLSTRoM
 1:55.05 Evan Liu
 2:04.88 AustinReed
 2:05.85 Henrik
 2:10.49 Jakube
 2:15.98 Zane_C
 2:29.23 mycube
 2:32.62 Mike Hughey
 2:41.86 WTF2L?
 2:43.73 vdpflayer
 2:54.88 sutty17
 3:01.12 Hershey
 3:11.36 Selkie
 3:54.83 vlarsen
 4:25.98 MichaelErskine
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:04.48 Hays
 2:47.90 cuber952
 3:41.72 MaeLSTRoM
 3:49.04 Evan Liu
 4:26.39 mycube
 4:38.37 Henrik
 4:51.23 AustinReed
 4:59.14 sutty17
 4:59.52 Mike Hughey
 5:58.90 Selkie
*7x7x7*(7)

 5:59.89 MaeLSTRoM
 6:54.40 mycube
 6:56.32 Evan Liu
 6:57.83 Mike Hughey
 8:05.61 sutty17
 8:38.53 Henrik
12:04.53 Selkie
*3x3 one handed*(31)

 16.45 The Rubik Mai
 17.16 Yes, We Can!
 17.52 Hershey
 17.69 antoineccantin
 17.95 Hyprul 9-ty2
 18.45 asiahyoo1997
 19.11 cuber952
 19.38 yoinneroid
 21.63 CuberMan
 22.44 amostay2004
 25.61 Henrik
 25.88 Evan Liu
 28.36 Zane_C
 29.44 mycube
 30.53 vdpflayer
 31.25 MaeLSTRoM
 33.25 jla
 34.02 janelle
 34.41 AustinReed
 35.45 mande
 35.67 WTF2L?
 38.77 Yuxuibbs
 42.06 sutty17
 42.32 TheZenith27
 45.41 Mike Hughey
 46.60 Selkie
 47.25 marcobelotti
 48.11 Georgeanderre
 59.32 MichaelErskine
 1:21.74 Cubenovice
 1:21.74 Alcuber
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 51.57 Henrik
 1:45.20 Mike Hughey
 2:24.69 yoinneroid
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 8.01 AnsonL
 10.08 Evan Liu
 14.35 Zane_C
 16.46 AustinReed
 16.71 CuberMan
 19.49 asiahyoo1997
 19.62 marco.garsed
 28.25 Mike Hughey
 30.47 marcobelotti
 35.78 MaeLSTRoM
 36.16 Henrik
 38.38 MatsBergsten
 1:47.43 vlarsen
 DNF yoinneroid
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 41.31 Zane_C
 55.52 amostay2004
 1:00.86 marco.garsed
 1:21.71 Jakube
 1:22.18 Mike Hughey
 1:24.92 MatsBergsten
 1:44.21 Henrik
 2:08.03 AnsonL
 2:08.77 okayama
 3:13.92 Evan Liu
 3:14.03 CuberMan
 5:41.82 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF yoinneroid
 DNF marcobelotti
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 5:23.43 Jakube
 6:42.54 MatsBergsten
 7:13.97 Mike Hughey
10:43.00 Henrik
32:24.49 yoinneroid
 DNF okayama
 DNF marcobelotti
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Henrik
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Henrik
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Zane_C
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

23/25 (53:29)  Zane_C
18/19 (58:01)  Jakube
2/3 ( 8:26)  Mike Hughey
2/3 (14:06)  okayama
1/2 ( 8:12)  yoinneroid
1/2 ( 8:59)  Evan Liu
0/2 ( 8:50)  CuberMan
2/7 (53:48)  marcobelotti
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 1:11.11 Evan Liu
 1:19.84 Mike Hughey
 1:21.93 asiahyoo1997
 1:38.84 vlarsen
 1:44.09 Zane_C
 2:15.27 Henrik
 2:39.83 TheZenith27
*2-3-4 Relay*(21)

 59.69 asiahyoo1997
 1:01.75 cuber952
 1:04.87 yoinneroid
 1:07.81 The Rubik Mai
 1:10.78 Evan Liu
 1:15.27 CuberMan
 1:29.27 Henrik
 1:29.61 Zane_C
 1:35.43 vdpflayer
 1:37.55 sutty17
 1:40.23 MaeLSTRoM
 1:43.86 AustinReed
 1:51.58 Hershey
 1:59.52 mycube
 2:03.15 Selkie
 2:12.89 Georgeanderre
 2:14.40 Mike Hughey
 2:33.15 Hovair
 2:46.54 vlarsen
 3:08.06 MichaelErskine
 DNF jla
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(18)

 2:35.38 The Rubik Mai
 2:41.51 cuber952
 2:45.00 CuberMan
 2:51.16 yoinneroid
 3:15.20 Evan Liu
 3:24.77 Henrik
 3:35.42 MaeLSTRoM
 3:53.27 AustinReed
 4:13.45 mycube
 4:14.17 Zane_C
 4:23.88 sutty17
 4:36.79 Hershey
 4:41.52 Mike Hughey
 5:13.45 Georgeanderre
 5:21.47 Selkie
 7:25.43 vlarsen
 8:55.76 MichaelErskine
10:58.47 jla
*Magic*(14)

 1.09 The Rubik Mai
 1.09 dueone
 1.09 Divineskulls
 1.15 Hovair
 1.26 Evan Liu
 1.55 Yuxuibbs
 1.60 TheZenith27
 2.05 MaeLSTRoM
 2.06 Cubenovice
 2.06 Alcuber
 2.17 Selkie
 2.51 Henrik
 2.74 yoinneroid
 8.78 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(11)

 2.68 Evan Liu
 2.71 dueone
 3.79 yoinneroid
 4.03 Henrik
 4.28 Mike Hughey
 4.74 The Rubik Mai
 4.74 MaeLSTRoM
 4.94 Divineskulls
 5.46 Selkie
 6.71 Cubenovice
 6.71 Alcuber
*Skewb*(6)

 8.08 MaeLSTRoM
 15.79 WTF2L?
 20.13 Alcuber
 23.02 Henrik
 24.10 Georgeanderre
 25.81 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(13)

 7.47 nathanajah
 10.62 yoinneroid
 11.56 dueone
 11.73 cuber952
 13.22 Evan Liu
 15.74 Zane_C
 16.02 AustinReed
 16.12 Henrik
 18.02 Selkie
 18.06 Mike Hughey
 19.45 The Rubik Mai
 20.28 CuberMan
 21.65 MaeLSTRoM
*Pyraminx*(26)

 5.56 WTF2L?
 5.61 cuber952
 5.64 dueone
 5.77 asiahyoo1997
 6.42 Evan Liu
 6.85 AnsonL
 7.51 CuberMan
 7.57 The Rubik Mai
 7.57 vdpflayer
 7.74 RCTACameron
 7.97 Yes, We Can!
 8.33 AustinReed
 8.44 Cubenovice
 8.44 Alcuber
 8.54 sutty17
 8.78 yoinneroid
 9.21 Henrik
 10.32 jla
 10.51 MaeLSTRoM
 10.88 Zane_C
 13.19 mycube
 13.43 Georgeanderre
 19.66 Yuxuibbs
 26.20 Mike Hughey
 29.54 Selkie
 1:09.68 Moops
*Megaminx*(13)

 48.44 SimonWestlund
 1:25.40 marcobelotti
 1:35.97 MaeLSTRoM
 1:46.53 The Rubik Mai
 1:56.32 Evan Liu
 2:14.34 jla
 2:16.03 Henrik
 2:25.91 AustinReed
 2:49.43 mycube
 2:59.32 Mike Hughey
 4:15.28 okayama
 4:27.50 Selkie
 5:06.32 MichaelErskine
*Square-1*(15)

 14.59 nathanajah
 20.46 cuber952
 29.73 marco.garsed
 29.99 Evan Liu
 30.51 yoinneroid
 35.83 dueone
 36.10 WTF2L?
 37.17 AustinReed
 44.46 Mike Hughey
 45.52 jla
 45.60 Henrik
 1:04.65 MaeLSTRoM
 1:05.34 Selkie
 1:31.78 MichaelErskine
 2:07.56 Zane_C
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

27 guusrs
27 Attila
28 Zane_C
28 okayama
30 irontwig
32 Cubenovice
36 Mike Hughey
36 RCTACameron
36 CuberMan
38 Henrik
38 AustinReed
42 Evan Liu
42 yoinneroid
43 Jaycee
47 jla

*Contest results*

342 Evan Liu
318 Henrik
316 Zane_C
302 yoinneroid
269 The Rubik Mai
266 cuber952
260 Mike Hughey
256 CuberMan
245 AustinReed
243 asiahyoo1997
227 MaeLSTRoM
169 mycube
169 dueone
162 SimonWestlund
156 vdpflayer
155 Yes, We Can!
151 Hyprul 9-ty2
143 Jakube
137 sutty17
131 WTF2L?
127 jla
126 Hershey
118 Selkie
105 RCTACameron
103 marcobelotti
90 AnsonL
86 amostay2004
84 marco.garsed
81 Cubenovice
80 TheZenith27
80 Yuxuibbs
75 okayama
68 Agassi_Yiu_HK
66 Alcuber
58 MatsBergsten
55 vlarsen
54 janelle
54 MichaelErskine
54 Georgeanderre
43 mande
42 Hovair
34 Divineskulls
34 nathanajah
32 antoineccantin
25 Attila
25 guusrs
21 irontwig
16 Hays
14 Achifaifa
13 Moops
12 Jaycee
9 ljackstar


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 20, 2011)

Mats, I made a mistake when writing out my multi result. 


Zane_C said:


> *3x3 Multi BLD:* 23/35 (53:29.94)= *21 points*


What I meant was: 
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 23/25 (53:29.94)= *21 points*

Can you please fix that?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 20, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Mats, I made a mistake when writing out my multi result.
> 
> What I meant was:
> *3x3 Multi BLD:* 23/25 (53:29.94)= *21 points*
> ...


 
Wow, I did not notice. 35 cubes in an hour, that's a feat. I'll fix it soon....


----------



## Henrik (Nov 20, 2011)

aww I just scrambled my MultiBLD cubes, and wanted to see if I was too late, I was  too bad.

Then I can do next weeks instead, and wow 3rd place?? I didn't even try 7x7BLD (or Multi.) Is that all it takes? To compete in all but 2 events? Cool, First time above 100 points I think!!! :O


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 20, 2011)

my mulibld was 2/7 in 53.48.50, can you please fix that?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 20, 2011)

Henrik said:


> aww I just scrambled my MultiBLD cubes, and wanted to see if I was too late, I was  too bad.
> 
> Then I can do next weeks instead, and wow 3rd place?? I didn't even try 7x7BLD (or Multi.) Is that all it takes? To compete in all but 2 events? Cool, First time above 100 points I think!!! :O


 
Officially each weeks contest ends midnight between Friday and Sunday. But we usually (almost always) admit all late posts too. But I think it is a splendid idea to go for this weeks contest instead . And as to "all that it takes" I don't know that many cubers who are so good all over in each and every event.

@marcobelotti: fixed


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 20, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Henrik (Nov 20, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> Officially each weeks contest ends midnight between Friday and Sunday. But we usually (almost always) admit all late posts too. But I think it is a splendid idea to go for this weeks contest instead . And as to "all that it takes" I don't know that many cubers who are so good all over in each and every event.



Thank you for the compliment, I did week 47 instead and failed on stupid mistakes, but I have heard that every attempt is good practice 
I need to learn my double letter word list, it takes too long sometimes to find good words.
Next week might even bring me another 5x5BLD and that would bring my total up to like 5 or 7 completions ever!


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 20, 2011)

Henrik, I must say, very impressive 6x6 BLD attempt! :tu

Woah, no one got a successful 5x5 BLD solve.


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 20, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> And this is a typo or a new world record?
> 
> @Cubenovice: thanks for your effort, it helps .


 
lol sorry, it's a typo, it should be 32:24.49


----------



## Henrik (Nov 20, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Henrik, I must say, very impressive 6x6 BLD attempt! :tu
> 
> Woah, no one got a successful 5x5 BLD solve.


 
Thanks Zane, I hoped for sub-1h but memo took so long, I wanted to make sure everything stuck, but I guess I wasn't good enough at checking, 
Next attempt should be faster! Its hard to sit there for more than 1h.


----------



## mycube (Nov 20, 2011)

All my results except 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 are missing in the result table.. why?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 21, 2011)

mycube said:


> All my results except 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5 are missing in the result table.. why?



Sorry, my fault . You entered two posts (28 & 34) and I removed #28 instead of #34. 
The rest of your results are in now. It is ok to have several posts, but it is not necessary 
to repeat the old results in the new post. (But that is ok too ).


----------



## mycube (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh sry my fault, too. I forgot that i had made a post before.. But anyway thank you for editing


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 21, 2011)

Henrik said:


> Then I can do next weeks instead, and wow 3rd place?? I didn't even try 7x7BLD (or Multi.) Is that all it takes? To compete in all but 2 events? Cool, First time above 100 points I think!!! :O


 
No, that's not all it takes; you have to actually be decent these days. I competed in all events and got seventh.


----------

